# PE BOOKS FOR SALE - CIVIL ENGINEERING



## nam100z (Feb 4, 2010)

1. Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, *10th* Edition (Hardcover)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

Orig. $120.00 plus shipping

2. Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the

Civil Engineering Reference Manual by Michael R. Lindeburg PE

Condition: Excellent

$30 plus shipping

3. Civil PE Sample Examination (Paperback)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

$40.00 plus shipping

4. Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam (Paperback)

Author: Michael R. Lindeburg

Publisher: Professional Publication, Inc

Condition: Excellent

$40.00 plus shipping

5. PE Civil Sample Questions and Solutions (Paperback)

Publisher: NCEES

Condition: Fair - Notes and marks

$35.00 plus shipping

If purchase all together $265.00 plus shipping I will also add as a bonus the "PE Exam Flash Cards" free of charge.（shipping by US Postal Service Parcel Post)

Email me at [email protected] if interested!


----------

